# Jim Zumbo, Anti Gunner!!



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Jim Zumbo, well known writer for Outdoor Life has this to say about AR and AK rifles.

I call them "assault" rifles, which may upset some people. Excuse me, maybe I'm a traditionalist, but I see no place for these weapons among our hunting fraternity. I'll go so far as to call them "terrorist" rifles. They tell me that some companies are producing assault rifles that are "tackdrivers."

Lots of folks demanding his resignation, Remington has already dropped any association with him. 

See the blog here: 

http://outdoorlife.blogs.com/zumbo/2007/02/assault_rifles_.html


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I am not a fan of the AK-AR Rifle line up at all.
In fact, I hate them.
After useing a few on the range and issued a M-16 in the USMC, as far as I am concerned it is a piece of junk usless rifle for hunting with.
As for assult type weapon, it does not matter what the caliber. If it holds 10 rounds or more it is an assult weapon.
If you have to have 10 rounds to kill a critter, it is usless to hunt with.
They are not made to kill things, they are made to just wound someone and elimate 2 other guns off the battle field, and fire for effect, as long as it is US milatary.
The other countries will just leave their wounded behind till the mission is accomplished or fails. 
The only firearm you will find in my house that holds more then 5 rounds is a handgun.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Remember guys. The 2nd amendment is not about hunting rifles or assault rifles. It's about the right to own firearms regardless of what type. I personally would not hunt with an AK or AR type but again that is not what the 2nd amendment is about. I will never condone anyone for owning one. 

We all need to stick together or divided we fall.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I guess that my little Remington .22 squirrel gun is an assault weapon as well.

Quote from Zumbo, I'll go so far as to call them "terrorist" rifles.

I dont care much for the AR/AK model gun either, but if someone else wants to own or shoot one thats fine with me. The point is how can an avid sportsman that writes for Outdoor Life spew such garbage? We have enough problems with the antis in the world as it is without this nonsense.
Another Quote from Zumbo,
"Let's divorce ourselves from them. I say game departments should ban them from the praries and woods". 

Ok, lets ban them, and then ban all optics that allows 100+ yard kill shots. Hunters dont need them Then while were at it lets ban all semi auto guns, why would sportsmen / hunters need them. Pistols and handguns are designed to kill humans Ban them all and then let the criminals take over
Some folks had better wake up before its too late!!


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I read this early this morning, and I have to say that I completey and wholeheartedly disagee with the Zumbo. 

I am a big fan of the AR. I have never shot an AK, but I would love to. I use my AR for coyote and groundhog. I have a small 5 round mag. and the larger ones for fun at the range. My AR is a "tackdriver". My dad, an ex-vietnam vet was hesitant when I bought it because of the bad rep he had with the AR in the military. However, after shooting the rifle, he has completely rebuffed his earlier doubts. 

Any gun that we hunters use can be an "assult weapon". It is all in the hands and minds of those who are shooting the rifle as well as our intent. Like it has been said in the past... if guns kill people, the spoons made Rosie O'donnel fat. 

I have a vast collection of hand guns, rifles, shot guns... many someof you may consider assult rifles. But I have never cause one amount of fear, terror, or anything illegal. I enjoy the freedom that has been given to me by all our past veterans and our consitution. I like my guns and I like my freedom. Leave well enough alone. Quit messing with the second amendment.

Sorry for the rant. This whole topic has me a little P.O.ed


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

New gun control legislation will be intrepeted by some "ANTI judge" to include any gun.
...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

If Mr Zumbo can get close enough to me to take it, he can have it.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

For you folks you claim to be hunters or gun fans, if you allow them to take away AR's/AK's next they will be taking your Remmington 870, 1100, 1187, Browning BPS's Goldhunters, not to mention handguns, etc.... And if that happens remember where you stood on the AR/AK issue.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea me too, that is stupid to own them other than for home defense. u cant use them for anything other than that and target.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

micro,i have a friend that uses his sks(w/ a 5 round mag)for deer hunting in michigan,so they can and are used for hunting.just because a weapon holds 10 or more rounds surely doesn't make it an assault rifle.there's alot of .22's out the that hold 10 or more rounds.
here's the point that ALOT of people just don't seem to get.it not the weapon,it's the intent of the person holding it.a ball bat,a car,a hammer,etc. can all be very deadly weapons if used in the wrong manner so should they be banned also?
just look at what happened to the canadian sportsmen and shooters a few years back with their semi-autos.their government deemed those weapons as dangerous and banned them.but they "thought" that it would never happen to them.
i can control my our guns very well,i don't need a politician telling me how to.


----------

